# Is It Okay to Give My Hedgehog This Probiotic Powder?



## hayden_squared (Jan 16, 2017)

Hello,
So my baby is starting to get over a session of having green poop so I figured it would be a good time to stalk up on some probiotic powder in case his little tummy gets upset again. After shopping around a bit I purchased the following powder:

https://www.amazon.com/Probiotics-D...21145&sr=8-1&keywords=acidophilus+dogs+powder

From what I can tell this should be fine to give my hedgie but I figured I would check with you guys before giving it to him. The Ingredidents appear to be:
L-Acidophilus DDS-1- 500 million CFUs * L. Plantarum- 250 million CFUs * L. Salivarius- 250 million CFUs * Bacillus Coagulans- 250 million CFUs * Inactive Ingredients- Maltodextrin, Ascorbic Acid, Lemongrass

Are any of these ingredients hazardous to hedgehogs at all? From what I can tell they are not and some are even included in certain hedgehog foods and brands! Thanks!


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Don't know about that one, but this is the one commonly used for hedgehogs. Just a pinch on top of the food is generally plenty.

https://www.amazon.com/Bene-Bac-Sma...=UTF8&qid=1485412948&sr=8-13&keywords=benebac

Ignore that insane $30 something price. You can find it with the small animal supplies at petco for a few dollars.


----------

